# Dyeing yarn and fibre using same recipes



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all.

I dyed some fibre and yarn using the same recipes. It was a fun experiment. Not all fibres take colour the same. These were inspired by a pic I found on Facebook and just loved trying to create something similar.

The fibre I'll spin but I'm dyeing several of the yarns in different weights and bases a LYS I supply in Scotland and USA 

Happy Thanksgiving to our American members


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful colors


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

I love the intensity of the colors in the wool silk blend!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, just beautiful colors. You must be so happy when you see your finished result. I would want to just wear the skein around my neck for all to see. Lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Oh, just beautiful colors. You must be so happy when you see your finished result. I would want to just wear the skein around my neck for all to see. Lol


Lol you could. Save time knitting it!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Dances with Wool said:


> Beautiful colours. A merino and silk blend is my perfect yarn.


I agree. I love the sheen


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> I love the intensity of the colors in the wool silk blend!


Yes I agree. If the fibre was BFL superwash it may have had more shine too. I'll try a merino silk blend fibre sometime


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Such a pretty palette of color!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

As always your dyeing is amazing the colors are terrific and the spinning is wonderful and so even. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Amazing colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oo, pretty. I love merino/silk blends. The silk gives such a beautiful drape.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So wonderful! Love your colors, especially the silk/merino blend. Well donw!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> As always your dyeing is amazing the colors are terrific and the spinning is wonderful and so even. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. The yarn is actually commercial yarn I dyed. I long for the day I can spin like that


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Great colors!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Would love to see something made with it. Beautiful color combinations!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Would love to see something made with it. Beautiful color combinations!


I will be spinning the fibre but the yarn is for sale.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful colours Desiree ! ????????


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Such talent!


----------

